# SHARE the fun-the knowledge



## larry maddock (Oct 16, 2005)

yo,
to all dudes and dudettes.

in my opinion this is the #1 spot to be for
friendly and knowledgeable people.

THIS place is great.

this is another couple of places i enjoy visiting.

they are both Yahoo groups.

here is their addys

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HomeButcheringGroup/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokeymountain/

have fun.

today is going to be great for me.

chicken breasts on sale for 96 cents a lb today.
i will smoke 8 to 10 lbs today---along with a lb --[3] turkey burgers


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry because I've owned 4 GOSM smokers I've visited the http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokeymountain/ site a lot. However, because many reasons I don't get over there as much anymore. I do refer other GOSM owners to that site when they're looking for specific info. I've noticed a lot more activity over there than here used to be.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry, it's a great site. I'm looking to add a vent stack to the top of my GOSM and putting the unit on a wheeled base. You'll have to go to the "Photo" to see what I'm planning to do.  

I believe it was Bob that pointed me to the site.


----------

